
Chatbot app for banking wins CE-Europe’s biggest fintech hackathon - pyderman
https://blog.hipwerk.com/takeaways-from-winning-central-eastern-europes-biggest-fintech-hackathon/
======
luki13
Disruptive idea, Congrats!

~~~
pyderman
Thanks!

